# Emydura subglobosa worelli hatchlings!



## Saz (Feb 11, 2007)

How cute are these little dudes! I can't thank Craig and Gabrielle enough for them, and for showing us round their amazing property, and animal collection!

They already take pellets from my fingers, great little pets!


----------



## hodges (Feb 11, 2007)

congrats, love the 2nd pic,
cheers
brad


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 11, 2007)

Great pics, lovely animals eh!

Craig and Gab are great people aren't they!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Feb 11, 2007)

awesome, i love the 2nd because of his eyes and the 4th because he's just cruisin


----------



## jordo (Feb 11, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA @ the second pic. I recently saw some baby long necks that another keeper bred and they are so cute. Great pics.


----------



## weptyle (Feb 11, 2007)

the second pic looks so cute and the fouth pic looks good because he's just swimming and it looks funny. 

thanks for sharing


----------



## bylo (Feb 11, 2007)

how many do you have ,love the 2nd pick too


----------



## Saz (Feb 11, 2007)

Just two, plenty of antics between the two of them. They are absolutely awesome!


----------



## PremierPythons (Feb 11, 2007)

They rock Sarah. You gotta be happy with those fellas


----------



## goldfish (Feb 11, 2007)

Beut worelli


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Feb 11, 2007)

Adorable


----------



## mrdestiny (Feb 11, 2007)

Great pics, really cute turtles!
Allan


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Feb 11, 2007)

I know how you feel, I just got my own baby turtles.
Congratulations


----------



## warren63 (Feb 12, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## Deano (Feb 12, 2007)

Great pics, love the second one....................


----------



## hornet (Feb 12, 2007)

saz, ur inbox is full, they are such little cuties, named em yet and did u get the green one?


----------



## xrushx (Feb 12, 2007)

*Craigs a great guy, just got my Emydura subglobosa from him last week. theyre very entertaining.. cant wait for the real colour to kick in*


----------



## Saz (Feb 12, 2007)

Do you have any pics of yours to share? Would love to see them!

:0)


----------



## xrushx (Feb 12, 2007)

Ill have to post some on wednesday, my lady has my camera


----------



## xrushx (Feb 14, 2007)

check my gallery (in my signature)


----------

